

Ask HN: What do you think of 'Linkell' as a startup name? - capex

The product &#x27;links&#x27; two entities, so we just played with the word a little bit. Do you think its a good name?
======
fredsted
If your product really does link something together, it sounds like an
extremely good name. There's no negative connotations, and it's easy to
pronounce and remember. I'd say go for it.

~~~
capex
HN is a good filter so I'd take that as more than one data point. Thank you.

------
ChrisGranger
My first thought was that it's a pretty short pronunciation hop from linkell
to 'link hell'. Not everyone will make that association though.

~~~
capex
Ouch.

------
catmanjan
Sounds like I just registered linkell.com :P

~~~
capex
I actually registered it a year ago, but not too sure if its a good name.

